# Uber pledges to make drivers happier



## Mr. G (Sep 4, 2016)

Uber's relationship with its drivers has become increasingly strained, the company admitted on Tuesday, as it vowed to improve its service.

The ride-sharing firm told the media some of its policies were "unintentionally stacked against drivers".

In particular, drivers for the company will now have more ability to defend themselves against rider complaints and refunds.

Uber also spoke about its continuing investigation into allegations of sexual harassment and "toxic" working culture.

The news follows the recent departure of the company's president Jeff Jones, who said the "beliefs and approach" at Uber were "inconsistent" with his own views. Part of Mr Jones's job at the company had been to manage the relationship between the company and its drivers.

Mr Jones held a Q+A session with drivers in February which provoked angry responses - one driver remarked: "The ONLY thing you made clear to the majority of us is that you don't have ANY productive answers."

http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-39347726


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Always talk.
Never action.
Wasn't 2017 the 'Year of the Driver' for Uber? Come on now.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

They never seem to get around to the idea of raising rates. That's because the trio at the top doesn't want to do it.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Translated Uber speak: mumbo jumbo, rigamaroo razzmatazz, mumble, murmer.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Zzzzz. Huh? Did somebody say something?


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

It's like watching reruns of Chicago. Give 'em the old raz-zle daz-zle, razzle-dazzle 'em! Give 'em an act with lots of flash in it
And the reaction will be passionate!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Drivers need to stop focusing on tips and focus on rate increases. Preferably back to original rates.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

They must REALLY be about to fall apart as a company if they're trying to make things better for drivers. Lots of execs and middle managers are leaving - so there's a lot of shoes to fill. This sounds a lot like last resort damage control. I have a feeling that it's a bit too little too late. Just shut the doors and turn off the lights. 

TK probably won't get another chance with another company. Who'd invest in...or even want to be an employee of anything that he's the head of at this point? He's the kind of guy that won't spray air freshener when there's a horrible stink in the air.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

*Uber pledges to make drivers happier
*
*Uber's attempt to block Seattle drivers from unionizing has failed*

*http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/21/15000008/uber-seattle-driver-union-lawsuit-failed*


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Beur said:


> Drivers need to stop focusing on tips and focus on rate increases. Preferably back to original rates.


All these fools think if there's a tip feature that cheap a$$ pax would use it. LOL drive Lyft much?


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Raise the rates by 75 cents in every city


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Not expecting much from Ubers latest lip service pledge to make things better for drivers.

More badges perhaps. Overseas reps possibly adopting fake American names to "improve" our dealings with support.

Anything beyond that would be highly surprising knowing how this company deals with drivers


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Uber is feeling the heat from angry drivers.

In a conference call with reporters on Tuesday that focused mostly on the company's diversity efforts and its search for a chief operating officer, Rachel Holt, a regional general manager, said the company is addressing a rising level of discontent among drivers.

Declining fares that benefit riders have long made it difficult for drivers to make money. Holt said that Uber is fixing a bug that reduces pay to drivers when a passenger cancels a ride mid-route and is tweaking its rating system so that drivers aren't unfairly suspended.

"We need to give drivers a say in fare adjustments," Holt said. They should be "fully compensated for their time."

Uber, the $68 billion ride-hailing service, has been a house of controversy this year, beset my sexual harassment claims, rapid turnover among executives and CEO Travis Kalanick's previous ties to President Donald Trump's economic advisory council. Last month, Bloomberg published a video of Kalanick arguing with a driver, who was complaining that the precipitous drop in fares was causing him to lose money.


Calacanis: It's been a very rough start to the year for Uber 21 Hours Ago | 03:38
Kalanick is heard telling the driver that some people, "blame everything in their life on somebody else." He apologized to his staff after the video surfaced and said in a memo that "this is the first time I've been willing to admit that I need leadership help."

Arianna Huffington, the columnist, entrepreneur and Uber board member, was on the conference call. She said that she's one of the people currently interviewing candidates to be the company's COO.

As for making drivers happy, Holt said Uber is updating a number of policies that are "unintentionally stacked against" them. She said when a passenger complains that the driver didn't look like the picture on the app, the company is using technology to validate the authenticity of the driver, which should lead to less time off the road.

"We are committed to making progress on core driver issues this year," she said.

http://www.cnbc.com/2017/03/21/uber-trying-to-improve-relations-with-angry-drivers.html

"Whatever it takes"

Proceeds to fix a passenger side exploit (which SHOULD have been fixed ages ago) and decides to allow drivers a say in situations of complaint leading to deactivation, rofl as if they didn't already... ever since they got sued for transparency, make one wrongful accusation, deactivate the driver and get sued, so now they want to set it in stone and make it a PR event?

In short: we aren't helping with the actual problems, run along now.


----------



## Mr. G (Sep 4, 2016)

It's a P.R. move. The "problems" being addressed is what the execs perceive, not what the drivers want.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Latest update just took away the option "I have another account question" to write in under. Irony?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

"At Uber, we have been working hard to improve the driver's experience. We are very proud to announce a new rate structure of $0.75 base, $0.45 per mile, $0.08 per minute. Now, our driving partners will have more riders and more opportunities to make money than ever before!!!!!! Oh, also, the booking fee will increase to $5.00 effective immediately."


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

To make drivers happier, Uber will lower fares again. 

Remember the last time Uber cut rates, it was to benefit the drivers:
Lower fares = more riders = more rides for drivers and increase earnings!
What a bunch of BS! We can only take so many rides per hour. And it's less nowadays because of the driver oversaturation.

But, it's ok. Tips are not required or expected!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DocT said:


> To make drivers happier, Uber will lower fares again.
> 
> Remember the last time Uber cut rates, it was to benefit the drivers:
> Lower fares = more riders = more rides for drivers and increase earnings!
> ...


Uber sucks.



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Uber is feeling the heat from angry drivers.
> 
> In a conference call with reporters on Tuesday that focused mostly on the company's diversity efforts and its search for a chief operating officer, Rachel Holt, a regional general manager, said the company is addressing a rising level of discontent among drivers.
> 
> ...


Cancellations MID ride !?!!

HOW ABOUT PAY US !


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> Latest update just took away the option "I have another account question" to write in under. Irony?


Why the hell did they even do that?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

They need to fix the hack that lets some jackass deactivate & phish you.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> TK probably won't get another chance with another company. He's the kind of guy that won't spray air freshener when there's a horrible stink in the air.


I farted in a cup one time and it made more sense than 90% of the people who comment here.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

K.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

When Uber speaks, I hear Charlie Brown's teacher....






....in other words raise the rates or STFU!...


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Holt said that Uber is fixing a bug that reduces pay to drivers when a passenger cancels a ride mid-route


This is called straining out a gnat and swallowing a camel. They pick out some nit to address so it looks like they're being responsive while ignoring the giant elephant standing in the way. At Uber the problem is dictating the solution. It's the holy trinity of Kalanick, Camp and Graves that's the problem and nothing is going to fix that. The company will have to be as far gone as Enron before they bail. By the time they pop smoke it will be too late for a recovery.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Why the hell did they even do that?


They recently promised they'd improve communications with the driver. And they hadn't got around to making communications worse since saying that, so they had to do _something_ to maintain their integrity. So now it's just a little worse, so they made good on their promise. I mean, cuz they only promise things right before doing the opposite...... in case u were confused there.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jufkii said:


> Not expecting much from Ubers latest lip service pledge to make things better for drivers.
> 
> More badges perhaps. Overseas reps possibly adopting fake American names to "improve" our dealings with support.
> 
> Would be highly surprised if there is anything beyond that.


My last support email was from "David". But it was same BS.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> My last support email was from "David". But it was same BS.


From me to all of you.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> They recently promised they'd improve communications with the driver.


They have. It's those questionnaires we're getting in the app to rate our experience driving for Uber, understanding the earnings, etc. Doesn't mean anyone is reading the response.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> From me to all of you.
> View attachment 107267


----------



## Wombat7 (Dec 23, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Uber is feeling the heat from angry drivers.
> 
> In a conference call with reporters on Tuesday that focused mostly on the company's diversity efforts and its search for a chief operating officer, Rachel Holt, a regional general manager, said the company is addressing a rising level of discontent among drivers.
> 
> ...


We can only hope.

As drivers, we're the least of Uber's worries as they continue to prove day after day. We're as reliable as the sun rising in the east.

All the changes Holt mentioned are purely cosmetic.

The absolute easiest solution for all of Uber's issues is to raise that portion of the fares that goes to driver's by 25%.

Think the riders will notice? The non-business rider might but most won't. And if they do, Uber can easily explain it away and very soon, everyone will forget.

Uber's happy, investors happy, drivers happy. Win, win, win.

But that would be too easy...


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> My last support email was from "David". But it was same BS.


Been awhile but the last American name rep I got was from a " Karen". Could it actually be,... well you know who.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

There are plenty of things they cold do other than raising the rates and addino a tip option that would improve my experience. Primarily educating passengers how to use the app and find the car. Other thing would be to stop breaking the app, getting rid of closer fares, adding in a multiple stop option, making stacked pings back to under 10 minutes and pitting in maximum travel distance


----------



## Mr. G (Sep 4, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Why the hell did they even do that?


Uber: By not asking more questions, we have data that earnings will increase by 20%.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I wonder what happened to Big Foober's BS charts and graphs? I haven't seen any of those in awhile.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Talk is cheap.
Actions speak louder than words. 

Uber should stop talking and do changes that actually benefits the drivers.


----------



## Wombat7 (Dec 23, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> Talk is cheap.
> Actions speak louder than words.
> 
> Uber should stop talking and do changes that actually benefits the drivers.


Like raise the fares.

That would soothe this Savage beast.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Raising the fares would be good, but they are still locked in competition with Lyft.....

A real redress system for pax complaints and low-rates, taken by humans instead of canned responses that have nothing to do with your issue, would be a good start.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Leonardo Kalanick still hasn't figured out the Titanic is sinking.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Raise the rates and get rid of your unfair rating system towards drivers to start.


----------



## Mr. G (Sep 4, 2016)

Common sense would be to survey the drivers top 3 things that would make them happy, not some exec to decide. Anything else is just a facade.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Minimum fares should be 7.50.
And then have fares go up from there 25%.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I could deal with getting $7.50 after Uber's cuts and fleecing. This should be the absolute least amount that goes into our pockets...especially if they're splitting an X fare between 2-4 people.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Giving 4 people a ride for 3 dollars should be illegal.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Mr. G said:


> Uber's relationship with its drivers has become increasingly strained, the company admitted on Tuesday, as it vowed to improve its service.
> 
> The ride-sharing firm told the media some of its policies were "unintentionally stacked against drivers".
> 
> ...


no one cares about complaints and refunds. We want the exact same things that we have always wanted for years now. The top of every Uber drivers list is in app tipping and higher rates. We are less then half the price of a cab here in DC it is ridiculous. They want us to pick up pool riders for 11 cents a minute.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mr. G said:


> Uber's relationship with its drivers has become increasingly strained, the company admitted on Tuesday, as it vowed to improve its service.
> 
> The ride-sharing firm told the media some of its policies were "unintentionally stacked against drivers".
> 
> ...


We need a UNION for Justice !



Jo3030 said:


> Giving 4 people a ride for 3 dollars should be illegal.


Yes it should be !

Can't do that on the bus !

Maybe the mechanical horse ride is still 75¢ ?


----------



## JAnightrider (Jun 25, 2015)

Mr. G said:


> Uber's relationship with its drivers has become increasingly strained, the company admitted on Tuesday, as it vowed to improve its service.
> 
> The ride-sharing firm told the media some of its policies were "unintentionally stacked against drivers".
> 
> ...


Just pay us more. AND GET EXPERIENCE CONSULTANTS FROM EACH TOWN.Can you imagine taking a pix from Hoboken to EWR(airport)for $10,when cabs use to charge $40-$50. insane


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I know what would cheer me up.

A good tar & feathering at Uber Headquarters !


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Beur said:


> Drivers need to stop focusing on tips and focus on rate increases. Preferably back to original rates.


I have always thought rates were to low


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> Minimum fares should be 7.50.
> And then have fares go up from there 25%.


Try $12 total. If someone hasn't got $12, they don't belong in my car.


----------



## nomogmos (Feb 6, 2017)

Sounds like what Trump promised all the unemployed, and underemployed, right here! Robbing Hoods, all of them! (the gainfully employed and wealthy don't GAS)


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

DriverX said:


> All these fools think if there's a tip feature that cheap a$$ pax would use it. LOL drive Lyft much?


Well said!!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

100% percent of the problem, is 100% at the top.



d0n said:


> Leonardo Kalanick still hasn't figured out the Titanic is sinking.


So much for "king of the world".

Pride comes before a fall.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

O


Mr. G said:


> Uber's relationship with its drivers has become increasingly strained, the company admitted on Tuesday, as it vowed to improve its service.
> 
> The ride-sharing firm told the media some of its policies were "unintentionally stacked against drivers".
> 
> ...


Provide a tip option on the damn app and raise rates to third world country rates and we will be ok!


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

BoboBig said:


> O
> 
> Provide a tip option on the damn app and raise rates to third world country rates and we will be ok!


Lol taxis in third works countries wouldnt drive for the rates we do here in the states


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


>


God. Thanks for tanking the country for anyone who was barely making ends meet. You did however figure out how to get free shit for people!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

I solved this problem pretty effectively for myself when I ditched U/L and now drive for Amazon Flex. Far superior driving gig, folks.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> They must REALLY be about to fall apart as a company if they're trying to make things better for drivers.


A poster on the Melbourne, Australia thread tonight reckons they're only doing (or, more accurately, saying) that because they've suddenly realised they're going to need those drivers, as the dream of SDC's anytime soon vaporises. leaving them to wake up in the real world.
I had to like his post.


----------



## chevelle454 (Aug 13, 2015)

Problem is Drivers are their own worse enemies. Full timers have different needs then supplemental drivers. Uber Figured it out and the never ending race to the bottom continues . There's always more drivers willing to work for less .Too many scenarios out there.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I solved this problem pretty effectively for myself when I ditched U/L and now drive for Amazon Flex. Far superior driving gig, folks.


The is the classic way to deal with corrupt corporations. Quit!

I'll be looking into this more, as Uber's crocodile tears, are getting annoying.


----------



## Lebowskii (Oct 27, 2016)

DriverX said:


> All these fools think if there's a tip feature that cheap a$$ pax would use it. LOL drive Lyft much?


No lyft in TO so ya tip button would help


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> The is the classic way to deal with corrupt corporations. Quit!
> 
> I'll be looking into this more, as Uber's crocodile tears, are getting annoying.


Well, here's the thing...
Packages don't complain about the route you take
Packages don't puke in your car
Packages don't down-rate you
Packages don't care how fast or slow you drive
Packages never ask to go through the drive-thru
Packages don't track mud and sand into your car
Packages don't care if you drink a beer or have a smoke en route
Packages don't bore with stories from their pathetic lives
Packages don't care if you take turns on two wheels
Packages don't care if you break wind loudly
Packages don't leave keys and phones in your car
Packages never tell you, "I'll be there in a sec."
Packages never wander off to another location after you've started the trip to collect them
Packages never change their destination after you've started the trip
Packages don't have BO or smell of awful food
Packages don't complain about your choice of music
Packages don't whine about being too hot or too cold
Packages never ask to use a phone charger
Packages don't expect to be served gum, water, mints, etc.
Packages never light up a smoke in the car
Packages don't try to convince you to take 20 packages when you only have room for 19
Packages don't pass out in your car
Packages don't care if they ride in the front seat, the backseat, or the trunk
Packages never try to sneak beverages into the car
Packages don't leave trash behind in your car
Packages never slam your doors
Packages don't care if you have a dashcam trained on them


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

IDGAF about rider complaints if I am paid enough.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Well, here's the thing...
> Packages don't complain about the route you take
> Packages don't puke in your car
> Packages don't down-rate you
> ...


Yes but packages are not fun, hot, Chinese UCI girls. 

But, you make very good points, I'm going to look into doing delivery, along with the drone pilot opportunity.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Yes but packages are not fun, hot, Chinese UCI girls.
> 
> But, you make very good points, I'm going to look into doing delivery, along with the drone pilot opportunity.


You are correct. And packages never give you the _Uber Flash_, so that's a point against.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> You are correct. And packages never give you the _Uber Flash_, so that's a point against.


Glassdoor has low rating. Is your experience similar?

https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Amazon-Flex-Reviews-E1324363.htm


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

To stay on the positive side at least they are admitting there is a problem. I have been driving for almost 2 years and this is the first time I have heard them say they haven't treated the drivers very well. Ya gotta start some where. I'd like to see them organize a focus group of drivers from around the country to work with corporate to improve the situation.
Side note isn't it weird how they almost totally ignore the tipping option complaint?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

PTUber said:


> To stay on the positive side at least they are admitting there is a problem. I have been driving for almost 2 years and this is the first time I have heard them say they haven't treated the drivers very well. Ya gotta start some where. I'd like to see them organize a focus group of drivers from around the country to work with corporate to improve the situation.
> Side note isn't it weird how they almost totally ignore the tipping option complaint?


Very helpful, thank you!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Glassdoor has low rating. Is your experience similar?
> 
> https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Amazon-Flex-Reviews-E1324363.htm


Those are some helpful reviews. Working for Amazon Flex is like working for Uber in that if you follow the rules, you're going to be miserable and you won't make that much. But if you're willing to keep only your profitability in mind while gaming the system, you can do much better, collect more tips, and have a lot of fun! And Amazon Flex doesn't terminate drivers who game the system, at least not yet. But if you're not willing to game the system, then you won't have as much economic success, so that's the same as Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Those are some helpful reviews. Working for Amazon Flex is like working for Uber in that if you follow the rules, you're going to be miserable and you won't make that much. But if you're willing to keep only your profitability in mind while gaming the system, you can do much better, collect more tips, and have a lot of fun! And Amazon Flex doesn't terminate drivers who game the system, at least not yet. But if you're not willing to game the system, then you won't have as much economic success, so that's the same as Uber/Lyft.


Is all games anyway. Like dating girls.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Is all games anyway. Like dating girls.


Exactly!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Exactly!


Is nothing, I'm 43 (been told I look 25-35ish), with dozens of girlfriends behind me. Games are my hobby.

I may know a thing or two.

Fun times!!!


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Uber has too many willing, desperate, foolish drivers who get into this and start relying on the wages.

They've learned they can treat drivers poorly, get away with it, and their drivers will stay put and grumble but still keep driving.

I only do it part time, only for extra/play money and ONLY while it's profitable. If the policies or pay make it less profitable, I'm gone just like that. 

Imagine 160,000 drivers just like me, instead of the sad sacks trying to do this full time. If they degraded service or pay, just like that their entire business model would grind to a screeching halt. Their workforce would quit.

There begins and ends the problem.

I used to be in a band, and we used to watch showcase bars pay their bands $50 + a % of the door, while demanding the band paid the sound guy and security $100. So, most bands ended up PAYING to play. You know what? There were always willing bands, far more than the principled ones who wouldn't go along with a parasitic scam like that. So, the bars got away with it and the bands grumbled while fighting for stage time.


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular (Feb 2, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> From me to all of you.
> View attachment 107267


In that portrait, he looks like he just caught a whiff of a pax.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

The only thing that's drivers want is to have a fair wage I don't think it's too much to ask you cheap SOB


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Uber is feeling the heat from angry drivers.
> 
> In a conference call with reporters on Tuesday that focused mostly on the company's diversity efforts and its search for a chief operating officer, Rachel Holt, a regional general manager, said the company is addressing a rising level of discontent among drivers.
> 
> ...


Because "fully compensated" means earning less than minimum wage, but we're OK with that part of the equation.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Translated Uber speak: mumbo jumbo, rigamaroo razzmatazz, mumble, murmer.


Or an old school saying where I come from. If you can't impress them with brilliance baffle them with bullsh!t


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular (Feb 2, 2017)

The only thing that matters is $$$$$

Raise the rates, Travis, and the people on this board will sing your praises.

$ = respect, to anyone who works for a living.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I solved this problem pretty effectively for myself when I ditched U/L and now drive for Amazon Flex. Far superior driving gig, folks.


Prime now?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> Been awhile but the last American name rep I got was from a " Karen". Could it actually be,... well know who.


I got Bon Jovi once. True Story.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I got Bon Jovi once. True Story.


As good a band name as any for an Uber CSR and his replies to drivers. Among Bon Jovi's singles:

"Because We Can"
"Lie To Me"
"Misunderstood"
"Lost Highway"

And, ironically:

"I'll Be There For You"
"Keep The Faith"


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Prime now?


I drive for both Flex and Prime.
Amazon will tell you a driver can't drive for both, but we surely can.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

DriverX said:


> All these fools think if there's a tip feature that cheap a$$ pax would use it. LOL drive Lyft much?


Yup! Tip option on uber will rarely ever get used. In fact ur tips on uber will decrease since the options would limit it to $5 like Lyft. When Lyft pax sees the top end of tip at $5, they seem to think it's the high end of tipping. Though a pax is able to input a higher amount, it's more troublesome to input those numbers.

I say screw the tip option and raise the rates. (Way too late for tip option on app) Especially min fare rides. Then have rates for extra pax. It's mind boggling how the extra pax issue never comes up with many drivers. Do airlines give extra pax rides for free? Do buses allow extra pax for free?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Wanna make drivers happy here it is

Uber X rates
$1.30 per mile
.25 cents a minute
$2 Base Fare

ADD A TIPPING OPTION

Keep the minimum fare the same as with this the minimum fare would be over after just 2 miles . I'm basing this all of Denver rates

$1 per mile
13 cents per minute
.75 cent base fare 
$7.10 Minimum Fare ($2.15 safety fee included ) $3.75-$4 payout

Even better pick ups over 10 minutes away should automatically have a 1.2 or 1.3X surge attached to them , obviously if you're the closest driver at 10 minutes away the demand out weights the supply .

Heck drivers would be much happier if they just added a tipping option and the crazy thing other then the small cost to implement it into the app , it wouldn't cost them anything . Heck they could even take a small 2 or 3% fee from tips to pay for CC processing on the tips and people wouldn't give a damn . Not only would it make drivers happier but a lot of pax would be happy about it . I know I prefer Uber to Lyft as a PAX but if I don't have any cash I call lyft so I can tip . I talk to people all the time that now only take Lyft because they can't tip on Uber . Sure not ever pax is gonna tip , I notice about 50% of my Lyft rides tip while around 10-15% of my Uber riders tip , I bet that would go up to at least 33% if people could tip in app



freddieman said:


> Yup! Tip option on uber will rarely ever get used. In fact ur tips on uber will decrease since the options would limit it to $5 like Lyft. When Lyft pax sees the top end of tip at $5, they seem to think it's the high end of tipping. Though a pax is able to input a higher amount, it's more troublesome to input those numbers.
> 
> I say screw the tip option and raise the rates. (Way too late for tip option on app) Especially min fare rides. Then have rates for extra pax. It's mind boggling how the extra pax issue never comes up with many of u. Do airlines give extra pax rides for free? Do buses allow extra pax for free?


That's a good point , I rarely get tips under $5 on Uber and a lot of times I'll get thrown a $10 or $20 . I rarely get over $5 on Lyft however I seem to see $7 tips a lot on Lyft for some reason


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

freddieman said:


> Yup! Tip option on uber will rarely ever get used. In fact ur tips on uber will decrease since the options would limit it to $5 like Lyft. When Lyft pax sees the top end of tip at $5, they seem to think it's the high end of tipping. Though a pax is able to input a higher amount, it's more troublesome to input those numbers.
> 
> I say screw the tip option and raise the rates. (Way too late for tip option on app) Especially min fare rides. Then have rates for extra pax. It's mind boggling how the extra pax issue never comes up with many of u. Do airlines give extra pax rides for free? Do buses allow extra pax for free?


Ya know, I've oft wondered why there isn't at least a courtesy charge of say, $5, for each add'l pax. Why don't cabs get to charge per person? I'm glad you brought that up.


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

Mr. G said:


> Uber's relationship with its drivers has become increasingly strained, the company admitted on Tuesday, as it vowed to improve its service.
> 
> The ride-sharing firm told the media some of its policies were "unintentionally stacked against drivers".
> 
> ...


 Big crock of spit! Uber wants to replace us with self driving cars. We're just an inconvenience to them.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Kevin7889 said:


> Big crock of spit! Uber wants to replace us with self driving cars. We're just an inconvenience to them.


As they did just pull all testing, maybe they'll realize that they need us for a bit longer than they'd thought


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

How to make drivers happy:

Add a tipping option

Reward drivers that drive more than 5 minutes to get a customer.

Let drivers opt out of pool or pay drivers more $

When self driving cars come out let humans remain an option on the pax app.

Fix the airport queues. No pickups for anybody unless they waited in the queue.

Problem solved! Easy as 1,2, 3


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> That's a good point , I rarely get tips under $5 on Uber and a lot of times I'll get thrown a $10 or $20 . I rarely get over $5 on Lyft however I seem to see $7 tips a lot on Lyft for some reason


i got a few tips that didn't make sense. 1 pax threw me $100 bill. One other gave me two twenties. Another gave me $25. Doesn't happen frequently but the tippers on u Ube throws it bigger when they tip.....my experience.


Hunt to Eat said:


> Ya know, I've oft wondered why there isn't at least a courtesy charge of say, $5, for each add'l pax. Why don't cabs get to charge per person? I'm glad you brought that up.


if u ever get 4 pax in ur car, they will go very short distance....then they will wear and tear ur car apart, along with being loud. It decreases safety and increases odds in getting in a wreck because visibility is difficult along with car performance is decreased significantly. Next time u drive 4 pax, divide ur fare by 4 and see how silly it is to drive them around. It's worst than uber pool. At least uber pool is quiet....pool riders know their place.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

FUBER Driver Saturation! plus low low rates equals sub-minimum wages. They will never change.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

freddieman said:


> i got a few tips that didn't make sense. 1 pax threw me $100 bill. One other gave me two twenties. Another gave me $25. Doesn't happen frequently but the tippers on u Ube throws it bigger when they tip.....my experience.
> if u ever get 4 pax in ur car, they will go very short distance....then they will wear and tear ur car apart, along with being loud. It decreases safety and increases odds in getting in a wreck because visibility is difficult along with car performance is decreased significantly. Next time u drive 4 pax, divide ur fare by 4 and see how silly it is to drive them around. It's worst than uber pool. At least uber pool is quiet....pool riders know their place.


You continue making excellent points. Thanks. I gave up Uber/Lyft several months ago. I now do my wheel time for Amazon Flex and Amazon Prime. I really prefer hauling packages to hauling people. And I'm pretty sure the packages are smarter than some of the drunken clods I've shlepped around.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

NorthNJLyftacular said:


> The only thing that matters is $$$$$
> 
> Raise the rates, Travis, and the people on this board will sing your praises.
> 
> $ = respect, to anyone who works for a living.


So driver saturation and Ubers on every corner means nothing to you huh. lol FUber screws you mostly two ways (1) complete saturation and (2) low low rates. Doesn't matter if they raise rates or even add tips if you still sit in your car 12 hours for just one ride.


----------



## Fred Ex (Feb 21, 2017)

And let drivers opt out of Pool. Some like it and they do it, some don't so they ignore the Pings anyway, so stop being asses about it.



Kevin7889 said:


> Big crock of spit! Uber wants to replace us with self driving cars. We're just an inconvenience to them.


Unfortunately they stole Google's technology so they're about to get stopped anyway.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> You continue making excellent points. Thanks. I gave up Uber/Lyft several months ago. I now do my wheel time for Amazon Flex and Amazon Prime. I really prefer hauling packages to hauling people. And I'm pretty sure the packages are smarter than some of the drunken clods I've shlepped around.


nice. i may look into that. really starting to get worn out with these hard to please ride for near free pax.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mr. G said:


> Uber's relationship with its drivers has become increasingly strained, the company admitted on Tuesday, as it vowed to improve its service.
> 
> The ride-sharing firm told the media some of its policies were "unintentionally stacked against drivers".
> 
> ...


Liars !
Uber thinks virtual " stickers" and compliments will Pacify drivers

Our needs are REAL !



wk1102 said:


> I got Bon Jovi once. True Story.


Better name than " Moon Unit"


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

Mr. G said:


> Uber's relationship with its drivers has become increasingly strained, the company admitted on Tuesday, as it vowed to improve its service.
> 
> The ride-sharing firm told the media some of its policies were "unintentionally stacked against drivers".
> 
> ...


BS This whole Uber rating system is garbage!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jurisinceptor said:


> BS This whole Uber rating system is garbage!!


Burning management at the stake makes me smile a little.


----------



## ganerbangla (Mar 4, 2017)

Beur said:


> Drivers need to stop focusing on tips and focus on rate increases. Preferably back to original rates.


It's gone hard to do that. At least 1.5 rate increase


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Skeptical about an Uber tip option even if one is finally added

Knowing how this company operates my guess is it will be tiny in size, buried and not easily found. And unless the Pax does some random scrolling they will be unaware of it's existence .

Bold and in the forefront it likely won't be.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

So from what I have read here and other threads in order to "make drivers happier" these would help:

1. Tip option in app. Since they already have it for Uber Taxi it shouldn't be that big a deal to implement for all levels.
2. Raise rates. This may be a little tricky with Lyft at the same price as Uber today. Would Lyft raise their rates too to keep their drivers happy or use it to be the lower cost alternative to Uber?
3. Improve driver customer service. Bring it back to the US and stop the canned responses. 
a. If a complaint is filed against a driver give us the details so we can respond accordingly before suspending our account.
4. Improve the rating system for both driver & PAX.
5. Some sort of compensation for accepting requests something like 10 minutes away.

I'm sure there are others but I would think if these were accomplished we would indeed be happier!


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

The executive behind this initiative left Uber a couple weeks ago when he realized he was working with a bunch of asshats.

I doubt this is a priority any longer as Uber is being.. Uber.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

andaas said:


> The executive behind this initiative left Uber a couple weeks ago when he realized he was working with a bunch of asshats.
> 
> I doubt this is a priority any longer as Uber is being.. Uber.


This came out after Jeff Jones had left.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

PTUber said:


> This came out after Jeff Jones had left.


You don't think a guy that had been there 6 months was the one holding this stuff back do you?

It makes sense that he saw things that were broken, but wasn't allowed to fix them. This is why he left.
Uber realizing how bad this looks, and not knowing how much info he's going to spill, they start talking like theyre trying to make changes.


----------



## Roadrage Ranger (Nov 7, 2015)

I can see it now:
First, the bad news - Uber raises it's cut to 40%.
Now, the good news - tipping allowed.

I'm only half kidding...


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> You don't think a guy that had been there 6 months was the one holding this stuff back do you?
> 
> It makes sense that he saw things that were broken, but wasn't allowed to fix them. This is why he left.
> Uber realizing how bad this looks, and not knowing how much info he's going to spill, they start talking like theyre trying to make changes.


He worked at Target here in Mpls before. I have talked to a couple people that worked with him and said he wasn't real good with conflict which is what he obviously ran into a Uber. So he bailed. I do believe Uber now knows how bad his leaving as well as all of the other things that have happened recently look. I'm hoping but not overly optimistic that some things will change for the better.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

DriverX said:


> All these fools think if there's a tip feature that cheap a$$ pax would use it. LOL drive Lyft much?


Exactly. I'm lucky if I make 5% or 7% tips a day. 80% of passengers tip nothing.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> Exactly. I'm lucky if I make 5% or 7% tips a day. 80% of passengers tip nothing.


It should be both. Fare needs to be raised. But tipping needs to be and should always have been an option. But of course this is not something we can bank on. Just a plus every time we get one.


----------



## Toonces-the-cat (Jun 7, 2016)

"unintentionally stacked against drivers?" Are you kidding me?



Mr. G said:


> Uber's relationship with its drivers has become increasingly strained, the company admitted on Tuesday, as it vowed to improve its service.
> 
> The ride-sharing firm told the media some of its policies were "unintentionally stacked against drivers".
> 
> ...


The biggest problem for drivers is the lack of organization. Could you imagine I all the drivers came together and said enough is enough. We want to be treated fairly. We want to paid more. We want changes to the rating system. We want the option to opt out of pool.


----------



## carcowbow16 (Jan 14, 2016)

Amen; this is the best post I've seen on this board, this is exactly what I have been reporting to Uber without any results of course! Besides the way too low rates, this fffnn Poop is the worst thing they could have done to us longer term drivers.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> They must REALLY be about to fall apart as a company if they're trying to make things better for drivers. Lots of execs and middle managers are leaving - so there's a lot of shoes to fill. This sounds a lot like last resort damage control. I have a feeling that it's a bit too little too late. Just shut the doors and turn off the lights.
> 
> TK probably won't get another chance with another company. Who'd invest in...or even want to be an employee of anything that he's the head of at this point? He's the kind of guy that won't spray air freshener when there's a horrible stink in the air.


need to pay more....mic drop


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

FL_Dex said:


> It's like watching reruns of Chicago. Give 'em the old raz-zle daz-zle, razzle-dazzle 'em! Give 'em an act with lots of flash in it
> And the reaction will be passionate!


Damn Chicago and that scene is a very good reference..


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Mr. G said:


> Uber's relationship with its drivers has become increasingly strained, the company admitted on Tuesday, as it vowed to improve its service.
> 
> The ride-sharing firm told the media some of its policies were "unintentionally stacked against drivers".
> 
> ...


OMG!!! Just raise the rates and maybe I'd be out more interested in working instead of replying to this thread. How many times do we have to say it, RAISE THE RATES.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> OMG!!! Just raise the rates and maybe I'd be out more interested in working instead of replying to this thread. How many times do we have to say it, RAISE THE RATES.


Can only rise rates a little, 
If rise too much, will lose a S-Load of clients


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Can only rise rates a little,
> If rise too much, will lose a S-Load of clients


Sheer unmitigated speculation!!!

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> Can only rise rates a little,
> If rise too much, will lose a S-Load of clients


Once you're used to a service, people will continue to use it even if rates continue to go up year after year. Just ask the cable company(I should know. I work for one)


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

They would not lose a crap load of clients. Most of those same clients use to pay the higher amounts and never complained typically praising the fares "so much lower then the cabs". Which is why the decreases were so asinine.


----------



## DelaK (Dec 17, 2015)

DriverX said:


> All these fools think if there's a tip feature that cheap a$$ pax would use it. LOL drive Lyft much?


I actually got $9 in tips today from lyft, that was probably the most ever lol. If people do tip it's $1 dollar usually.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DelaK said:


> I actually got $9 in tips today from lyft, that was probably the most ever lol. If people do tip it's $1 dollar usually.

















I actually find that when they do tip, it's never a dollar.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

"
*Uber pledges to make drivers happier"*

Especially now that the Outlook on driverless taxis are on hold.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Uber will never change. You know why? Because this is TK:


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> "At Uber, we have been working hard to improve the driver's experience. We are very proud to announce a new rate structure of $0.75 base, $0.45 per mile, $0.08 per minute. Now, our driving partners will have more riders and more opportunities to make money than ever before!!!!!! Oh, also, the booking fee will increase to $5.00 effective immediately."


Alright!, I get a base increase of 5 cents!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Beur said:


> Drivers need to stop focusing on tips and focus on rate increases. Preferably back to original rates.


Winner !
Uber " pledges" mean so much to us !

Got to be worth Almost as much as an Uber virtual badge . . .


----------



## pcDragon (Oct 11, 2016)

Seriously, Uber AND Lyft need to change their rates, it is ridiculous that in SF Bay area rates are the same in someplaces as they are in New Mexico; where the cost of living is one third of what it is in SF. They could double them and still be well under the rates of cabs (if that is even what they are using as a measurement for pricing). Uber will never be profitable unless they do. They will never be able to switch to an all driverless model either as that is cost prohibitive, not to mention most pax will not be comfortable with driverless cars for the foreseeable future. People who are new technology adopters might be, but not your average pax. 

Meanwhile I take every opportunity to educate passengers who think I'm rolling in $$ driving for uber. Many who ask about driving for uber seem to be under the VERY mistaken impression we make a ton of money driving. When I tell them my take home is about 40 cents a mile.... Suddenly it gets very quiet.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

DriverX said:


> All these fools think if there's a tip feature that cheap a$$ pax would use it. LOL drive Lyft much?


I think you'd see a lot more Uber Riders tip , I would confidently say that 50% of Lyft pax tip , and right now I get tipped on 1/5 Uber Rides I bet I'd see that jump to 1/3rd


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Mr. G said:


> It's a P.R. move. The "problems" being addressed is what the execs perceive, not what the drivers want.


Uber needs to raise fares and lower the percentage they take. Uber is blind to the fact that gas prices are going up.


----------



## Wombat7 (Dec 23, 2016)

Koolbreze said:


> Uber needs to raise fares and lower the percentage they take. Uber is blind to the fact that gas prices are going up.


They're not blind.

They just don't care. It's the Year of the Driver ya know...


----------



## pcDragon (Oct 11, 2016)

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive...ifornia-today&nlid=77147984&src=twr&te=1&_r=0

"And yet even as Uber talks up its determination to treat drivers more humanely, it is engaged in an extraordinary behind-the-scenes experiment in behavioral science to manipulate them in the service of its corporate growth - an effort whose dimensions became evident in interviews with several dozen current and former Uber officials, drivers and social scientists, as well as a review of behavioral research."


----------



## Wombat7 (Dec 23, 2016)

pcDragon said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive...ifornia-today&nlid=77147984&src=twr&te=1&_r=0
> 
> "And yet even as Uber talks up its determination to treat drivers more humanely, it is engaged in an extraordinary behind-the-scenes experiment in behavioral science to manipulate them in the service of its corporate growth - an effort whose dimensions became evident in interviews with several dozen current and former Uber officials, drivers and social scientists, as well as a review of behavioral research."


Yeppers, we're no more then lab rats.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

PTUber said:


> They would not lose a crap load of clients. Most of those same clients use to pay the higher amounts and never complained typically praising the fares "so much lower then the cabs". Which is why the decreases were so asinine.


The desert driver would agree.


----------



## mbh_!3 (Dec 30, 2016)

Uber will be the "Nokia" of ridesharing apps. Iconic and great ideas, but fall in demise because of arrogance and late adapation to reality. :/


----------



## UberBoomer (Apr 6, 2017)

DriverX said:


> All these fools think if there's a tip feature that cheap a$$ pax would use it. LOL drive Lyft much?


I get tips when driving for lyft about 40-50% of the time. My car is always clean, I'm always friendly, and I have water, gum, mints, and a bag full of candy for my passengers. On Friday and Saturday night, I bring chocolate chip cookies for pax as an inventive to not get sick in my car. It has always worked.



PrestonT said:


> "At Uber, we have been working hard to improve the driver's experience. We are very proud to announce a new rate structure of $0.75 base, $0.45 per mile, $0.08 per minute. Now, our driving partners will have more riders and more opportunities to make money than ever before!!!!!! Oh, also, the booking fee will increase to $5.00 effective immediately."


Uber need all that money to funnel into their driverless car program so they can finally get rid of all of us.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

UberBoomer said:


> I bring chocolate chip cookies for pax as an inventive to not get sick in my car


Crumbs or vomit... I see your point.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I received an e mail today responding to a question I had asked weeks ago about the low rates charged to customers. The response I received was the same response of BS that Uber has stated in the past. 
UBER RAISED THE BOOKING RATE, BUT HASN'T DONE A THING FOR THE VERY PEOPLE (DRIVERS) WHO MAKE THE MONEY THAT PAYS THE MANAGERMENT SALARIES.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I also drive for LYFT and found that I make more money because many people here in the Tampa Bay area are tired of UBER. There is a tip space in the LYFT app and I usually receive anywhere from 2 to 10 dollars in tips half the time, but very rarely ever received a tip from UBER passenger. I received 3 tips from UBER passengers in the past 2 years.
I'm going to drive for LYFT instead of UBER now because I also get more request for a ride, but the drawback with LYFT is if there are few drivers on the road you may be sent a ping that's far away.


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

It would be nice if Uber would actually compensate driver with at least $10.00 for all short trips! I know, this is like asking for heaven on earth, when you're dealing with Uber Robbers, but one can always dream. LOL!


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

Beur said:


> Drivers need to stop focusing on tips and focus on rate increases. Preferably back to original rates.


I'd be fine with this! No tip but rates would be consistent!


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

They are so busy trying to add new drivers at any moment while alienating the long term drivers who have been there for years, know the market they drive in and provide exceptional service and navigation. Hello, there is a reason this guy has 6000 trips. He must be good at what he does to last that long. You would be surprised how many my pax tell me they had a newb driver who had trouble with the app and navigation. Give that same pax a driver with a 5 k + trips who knows the ins and outs of his city and no problems. But Uber doesn't care about that. They just want as many drivers on the road as possible. I want even discuss pay. Those clowns at Uber will invite 100 more new badges before they raise pay.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Mr. G said:


> Uber's relationship with its drivers has become increasingly strained, the company admitted on Tuesday, as it vowed to improve its service.
> 
> The ride-sharing firm told the media some of its policies were "unintentionally stacked against drivers".
> 
> ...


They just made it worse with the new ping screen. It's worse daily and more ants on the road because they know that for every 2 new ants one quits daily.

You can make more money scooping ice cream for $5 an hour than driving for Uber and ruining your car.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

warsaw said:


> It would be nice if Uber would actually compensate driver with at least $10.00 for all short trips! I know, this is like asking for heaven on earth, when you're dealing with Uber Robbers, but one can always dream. LOL!


The thing is if they did it right that 10 or whatever it is could be charged to the rider. I like the idea of if it is 10 miles to pickup and 1 mile to destination then the driver gets the 10 miles. If it is 5 miles to pickup and 5 to destination then it is just 5.

Uber even knows this info before quoting a rate. They can say approx 10 miles for the closest driver to pick up, and they know the rider destination is short so they could quote 10 plus the fees. They would make more money this way too and have happier customers that are in outskirts of the city and need service. The driver still might have to dead head back into the better requested parts of the city but at least it wouldn't be a Min fare, 2.50 or whatever.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr. G said:


> Uber's relationship with its drivers has become increasingly strained, the company admitted on Tuesday, as it vowed to improve its service.
> 
> The ride-sharing firm told the media some of its policies were "unintentionally stacked against drivers".
> 
> ...


Jeezus, if they want to make drivers happy, raise the rates to where they were when I first started in 2013. It was $1.90 per mile in my city, and I often did $500 ( with surges ) on a saturday night. Those days are over, sadly.


----------

